# November 2007 Member Monthly Giveaway - Gamefisher



## Jim (Nov 1, 2007)

This months winner is Gamefisher! 

Congrats man! You just won yourself a Rapala DT-6 in the Brown Crawdad color.

PM me with your mailing info so I can get these out to you! 

Thanks for posting folks!


----------

